# How tall are you?



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

I am 6 feet

117 lbs :P


you dont have to say ur weight
but how tall are you?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 24, 2006)

I used to be 5 feet 3 inches but... now I'm 5 feet 4 1/4 inch.

as for poundage... NOB


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

thats why i said you didnt have to post


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 24, 2006)

6ft3in@275lbs...I really tiny and fragile.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

hehehe
my legs and wrists are soo skinny
but my feet and hands are huge


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 24, 2006)

6' 225 lbs and no that is not me in my avatar


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

I am 5'3, and 128 lbs. albeit that is suppose to be overweight by american standards, but not by mine! By american measures, a zero is now the norm  

Just a guess, but for a person that is 6' tall, 117 lbs seems rather skinny to me. I weight more than you!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm not tall at all. I'm 4 ft. 11 inches give or take 1/2 inch


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

yes
very skinny


middie
ur soooo short 
wow
ive never known anyone under 5 ft


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

And now you do lol


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> 6ft3in@275lbs...I really tiny and fragile.


 
 wow you are tall! Your weight is proportional


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

how exciting

ill have to get u guys pics of how skinny i am


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 6' 225 lbs and no that is not me in my avatar


 
Another honest person.  I think that is proportional to your height.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

my BMI is 16
eep

i went to deathclock.com
apparently ill die on *Sunday, July 22, 2085


*


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> yes
> very skinny
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey your only 15 ish, so dont worry.  Most boys develop later. Do you have an eating disorder, or just naturally thin?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

what do you mean im only 15ish?
you mean my age?
I turned 18 yesterday

im naturally thin
very strong metabolism
my dad was thinner than me when he was 21


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I'm not tall at all. I'm 4 ft. 11 inches give or take 1/2 inch


 
Hey we short folks stick together!


----------



## southerncooker (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm 5 ft 2 in.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

soooo manny short ppl :P
do you all smoke and drink coffee on a regular basis by any chance?


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> what do you mean im only 15ish?
> you mean my age?
> I turned 18 yesterday
> 
> ...


 
woops my mistake.  Happy Birthday btw!


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> soooo manny short ppl :P
> do you all smoke and drink coffee on a regular basis by any chance?


 
We're woman, most men tend to be taller


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

no problem
ppl have been making that mistake in person alot!
When i started working at Montanas when i was 14 
they thought i was 12
now they think im 15


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> We're woman, most men tend to be taller




i guess
but most of my girl friends are almost as tall as me


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I used to be 5 feet 3 inches but... now I'm 5 feet 4 1/4 inch.
> 
> as for poundage... NOB



Hey I am the same height as you are now PDs! I value that quarter inch too! Dh is 6ft so I wonder how tall our kids will be. Jess is the same height as me already and she is not yet 15.


----------



## luvs (Aug 24, 2006)

5' 7", 105 lbs., although height varies from 5'5".5"- 5'.8", depending who weighs/heights me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm about 6'2" but I haven't checked lately.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

_I'm five feet 1-1/2 inch,  105lbs._

_kadesma  And I swore I'd never tell!!_


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> 6' 225 lbs and no that is not me in my avatar


 


ditto....


----------



## corazon (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I'm 5'8" 
At least, that's what I've been telling everyone.
130 lbs


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am 165cm-54kg/5'6''-121lbs.  Pretty balanced I reckon, especially considering that I spend 10-12 hours at a gym every week and have much more muscle tissues than average.  (I am also adept at fitboxe and body combat, so Gobo it will be a good idea that you will be nice to me    just kidding)


----------



## Billy Cea (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 186cm and 90Kg and by Chinese standards I'm a big foreigner.  Of course by American standards i'm pretty skinny.


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

Um, I'll tell you how tall I am and that's it!

5 feet, five and a half inches.

Exactly half way between my parents...


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

how tall are you when you're not standing between your parents, lulu?


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

Depends which shoes I'm wearing! lol


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

bah dum dum!

say goodnight lulu...


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 5 feet 3 inches....on a good day.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 25, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> soooo manny short ppl :P
> do you all smoke and drink coffee on a regular basis by any chance?



Wow, goboenomo, that's pretty insensitive..   You're young so I'll mark that comment to inexperience dealing with people and their feelings.   However, being so close to high school science, I'd figure somewhere along the line you'd have had a class in biology that outlined that genetics plays more into height and weight than smoking or coffee.


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

No question about that.  My husband's family are mainly around the five foot mark, yep, even his dad, so he is a giant in his family at five foot 8 inches. Who knows what line our children if we have any, will go along. 

I think it is just an issue of youth VeraBlue....people learn, but through mistakes.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 25, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Wow, goboenomo, that's pretty insensitive.. You're young so I'll mark that comment to inexperience dealing with people and their feelings..


 
My thoughts, too.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 25, 2006)

Just tall enough so my feet touch the ground.   ;o)


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 6'1 and 190-195 lbs. See?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 25, 2006)

5'2"..........weight........I'll plead the fifth on this one and just say I weigh what I am suppose to.

Here is what I would say to one of my own kids if they were to write what you have:
As for the short comment.  From someone that grew up being one of shortest girls in her class and hearing all the jokes......the short remarks hit a sore spot.  I'm secure in my height now as an adult but that was a bitter time in my life.  Its nothing I think of till someone makes a negative comment about someone and the memories flood back.
Please keep this in mind for future reference when meeting new people whether their short, tall, slender, heavy or of a different race.  We all have issues about our bodys that we have wanted to change so be a little sensitive and don't point it out so boldly. Even those we see as perfect don't feel perfect. 


<--------There I am


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> hehehe
> my legs and wrists are soo skinny
> but my feet and hands are huge


you're still growing!

I'm 5' 7"


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Mylegsbig*
> _6' 225 lbs and no that is not me in my avatar_
> 
> ditto....


 
I dunno, I think that avatar looks a LOT like you, Bucky! 

John


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2006)

Take a guess.


----------



## sattie (Aug 25, 2006)

5'10 at 130

Did anyone happen to see the little snippet of Jimmy Kimmel where he has ladies stepping on a scale (they don't know this) and asks them to tell their weight.... he was demonstrating that most females deduct an average of 20 lbs from their true weight when asked.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Take a guess.


 
Hey Gobo, even though Mish is a dead ringer for Bo Derek, better watch out so you won't be squished under her foot...


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey Gobo, even though Mish is a dead ringer for Bo Derek, better watch out so you won't be squished under her foot...


 
 I hated when John forgot to pick up my strappy new sandals.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 25, 2006)

5'10" 255 lbs. I'm a big boy.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 25, 2006)

6'5" 240#  just average you know


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2006)

As for the short comment. From someone that grew up being one of shortest girls in her class and hearing all the jokes......the short remarks hit a sore spot. I'm secure in my height now as an adult but that was a bitter time in my life

I got picked on alot too. Still do. But most of the things people said were funny comments. Someone I  know stands next to me and rests his arm on my head and calls me his armrest lol.


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I'm secure in my height now as an adult but that was a bitter time in my life. Its nothing I think of till someone makes a negative comment about someone and the memories flood back.
> 
> *Please keep this in mind for future reference when meeting new people whether their short, tall, slender, heavy or of a different race. We all have issues about our bodys that we have wanted to change so be a little sensitive and don't point it out so boldly. Even those we see as perfect don't feel perfect*


 
I'd like to add...  Even if we've addressed our body "issues", we still know how it felt _before_.  Emotional hurt or damage inflicted by others never really goes 100% away.  And keep in mind that it's not just name calling or verbal and physical abuse.  It's laughing and eye-rolling, too.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 5'5" & my hubby gets mad when I wear heels because they make me taller than him!

Z, I agree 100%. I was the butt of many jokes growing up & it still hurts today.


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm 5'5" & my hubby gets mad when I wear heels because they make me taller than him!
> .



The poster is still growing up.  I know I said a lot of things at 18 that make me cringe now...we all learn  

I too am taller then my husband in many of my heels, it used to make me feel worse than him, now we are both kind of used to it.  Only thing I miss is that in heels I can't walk home with my head on his shoulder, so I walk back barefoot often, lol!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 5"2, and I just love my height. Though it can add to the trouble of finding a well fitting pair of pants (which don't require a tailor), I adore my height a lot and was not upset when I peaked at it around the 8th/9th grade.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 25, 2006)

5'7  and weigh 159 *but keep in mind I am pregnant


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2006)

5'4", 112 lbs. 
I was always the second shortest in my class and it never bothered me a bit! I like my size.
Piccolina, we're in the same boat! I have such a hard time finding pants that fit without being hemmed! However, do try the White House/Black Market Store. I've had luck there.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> 5'4", 112 lbs.
> I was always the second shortest in my class and it never bothered me a bit! I like my size.
> Piccolina, we're in the same boat! I have such a hard time finding pants that fit without being hemmed! However, do try the White House/Black Market Store. I've had luck there.



Good to know that I'm not alone! If I can find something with a 28/29" in-seam and am wearing heels, I'm usually okay, but it seems like the average length on womens pants is about 31". I've never heard of that chain of stores - are they is the States only? 

Actually just this week I treated myself to a new pair of pants from Reitmans, they're "petite" and luckily don't need any alterations. I certainly need more pants though, especially as we head into fall.


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2006)

Now see I gets jeans for petite women and there still sometimes too long lol


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

_I have the same problem with pants, the petite's sometimes are to long..I have learned though that each designer has his or her own ideas as to lenght of pants..Some will be pefect, others I'd need stilts to wear them. I refuse to pay a hundred bucks for a pair of dress pants or even good jeans and then have to lop off 12 inches _
_kadesma_


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 9 ft 3 ins according to the tape measure. 

Oh, hang on, I measuring from the upstairs balcony...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I'm 9 ft 3 ins according to the tape measure.
> 
> Oh, hang on, I measuring from the upstairs balcony...


   
Watch out Bucky, competition!!!
Thanks for the laugh Cliveb..You're a hoot...


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _I have the same problem with pants, the petite's sometimes are to long..I have learned though that each designer has his or her own ideas as to lenght of pants..Some will be pefect, others I'd need stilts to wear them. I refuse to pay a hundred bucks for a pair of dress pants or even good jeans and then have to lop off 12 inches _
> _kadesma_


 I agree, Kadesma...While I'd love to have the $$ to be able to even think about affording a $100 of pants (or any item of clothing for that matter), I would still be happier to find ones that fit right off the rack.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I agree, Kadesma...While I'd love to have the $$ to be able to even think about affording a $100 of pants (or any item of clothing for that matter), I would still be happier to find ones that fit right off the rack.


Same here Piccolina,
I get so angry over the high prices on "Name Brand" pants and dresses,sweaters, and they are not worth the price. By the time you get finished cutting off this, taking in that, you have two outfits and a large headache and neither the outfits nor the headache are what you wanted to begin with!!!  

kadesma


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

I used to be REALLY skinny, so a trick I used to use, and still encourage shorter friends to use, is to by teenagers. large childrens designer clothes.  They are MUCH cheaper, shorter leg lengths in trousers and actually go up to quite a "normal" female adult size.  Maybe some of you more petite ladies might try that?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2006)

My mom dressed me in garbage bags. Cheap, disposable, and 1 size fits all.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 25, 2006)

Im 5'6 and Im a girl.


----------



## luvs (Aug 25, 2006)

roll 'em (those jeans) ladies, roll 'em. or cut them off. they'll fit! me, i wear juniors, they often fit, maybe try those?


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> I used to be REALLY skinny, so a trick I used to use, and still encourage shorter friends to use, is to by teenagers. large childrens designer clothes. They are MUCH cheaper, shorter leg lengths in trousers and actually go up to quite a "normal" female adult size. Maybe some of you more petite ladies might try that?


 
ack! I'll be 40 this year. The last thing I want to wear is teen/junior wear! 
(Anyway, the pants are made for those with bellies as large as hips! Sorry, I'm shaped like a girl, not a potato!)


----------



## luvs (Aug 25, 2006)

lol, HEY, jkath, i do NOT look like a potato! i have my figure. it's thin, yet has a shape.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2006)

yes, luvs, you do have a nice shape. However, those teen clothes seem to forget that girls are supposed to have a smaller waist!


----------



## Corinne (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm around 5'8"-5'9" - fairly tall. My hubby gets a lot of stares. He's between 6'9" & 6'10". 

He always gets the "Do you play basketball?" question. I'll never forget - back when we were first dating, a vertically-challenged girl in a bar/restaurant asked him that question. His response, "No. Do you play miniature golf?" (Gosh - I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I thought it was great!)


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

I went to this restaurant called Shoeless Joe's one day and one of the servers asked me if a was related to Shaq because of the size of my feet.

Size 14 Canadian... and i think USA uses same sizes


----------



## JohnL (Aug 25, 2006)

6 ft, 185lbs here,
I'm happy with that


----------



## Corinne (Aug 25, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I went to this restaurant called Shoeless Joe's one day and one of the servers asked me if a was related to Shaq because of the size of my feet.
> 
> Size 14 Canadian... and i think USA uses same sizes



Seth wears a size 15 shoe & his inseam is 38". Nothing that he wears comes from a store - everything must be ordered from a catalog or specially made. We sleep in a king-sized bed & he pretty much sleeps diagonally.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

I have very much trouble finding shoes. Mostly because I only like white shoes 
1 more size and I have to get then custom made.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya know, if I could convince people they were in Canada, I could sell magazines for alot more.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

How would you do that?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

5' 3" and 155.5 lbs and still losing!!
Ummm, weight, not height.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

Good to know.
Now we know your on a diet, not getting old


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 25, 2006)

I am 5'7", my daughter is 5'7", one of my granddaughters is 5'7" and my grandmother was 5'7". As you can see it runs in the family. When I was younger that was tall, now days a lot of young girls are much taller. Their height doesn't seem to bother them, the way it did me. You see them wearing those shoe with the big thick soles.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

once somebody has a son
he'll probably be like 6'7"
:P


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 25, 2006)

I have 4 sons, the tallest is 6'3" . I do have a cousin who is 6'9".


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

gobo should nomo respondo.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

Why is that buckytom?




6'3" is pretty **** tall
I knew if there were boys, they would be much taller than the girls


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

read thru _all_ of the posts and realize the width of your shoe approximates the span of your mouth for good reason, it seems.

i'm not trying to be mean, but do you care that you may have insulted anyone?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

It's my thread
I can post if I want to
I am talking to people


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 25, 2006)

5"8' abd 275 down from 290 and goin. I hyave a large frame and a thick body.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> It's my thread
> I can post if I want to
> I am talking to people


 
Starting a thread gives you no special priviledges.  You can post as much as you want but must always do so with respect for other members.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 26, 2006)

This thread is *CLOSED*!


----------

